# Cold Smoked Pickles...Yeah



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2017)

I done cold smoked pickles before with Apple smoke. This time with Hickory via the Amazn tube. Reserve the liquid to add back to the jar of smoked pickles. Yum
Like eggs they will get better in a few days
My smoker is not on so no heat.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2017)

Now put the cold Smoked pickles back in the jar and cover with the pickle juice. Put in fridge for couple day before eating so the juice can take on the smoke.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Now that's new to me. Another thing to put on the list of to-do's. 

Chrsi


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2017)

Well, I never thought about smoking a pickle.  How long did you cold smoke them for??
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Good job getting them all back into the jar.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, I never thought about smoking a pickle.  How long did you cold smoke them for??
> Gary


1.5 hrs

I did smoked bananas and cakewurst also.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Good job getting them all back into the jar.


One was being stubborn, musta been from NJ.....LOL


----------

